# Pray for my Mother-In-Law



## S.Dailey (Sep 16, 2004)

My mother-in-law was scheduled to have sinus surgery this morning at 7a.m. If you could keep her and her family in your prayers. This was the first surgery and she was real leary about having it done. Just pray for a speedy recovery.

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2004)

You got it shannon.

Jim


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 16, 2004)

*Prayerws added Shannon...*

For a full and speedy recovery...


----------



## Al33 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Done*

Along with the others.

Al


----------

